# Whats the actual cost to process a H1b visa



## h1bjobs (Apr 12, 2012)

Can anyone suggest how much cost is involved in processing a h1b visa.


----------



## EVHB (Feb 11, 2008)

It depends. Possible fees:



> Required Fees
> 
> There are different fees depending on the type of H-1B petition you are submitting. Please refer to H-1B Data Collection and Filing Fee Exemption Supplement (pages 17-19 of Form I-129) for detailed instructions on fees.
> 
> ...


USCIS - H-1B Fiscal Year (FY) 2013 Cap Season


----------

